# Wind Stalker Cable Guard



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

*I currently haven't but.*

A shooter I nkow that is on the Hoyt pro staff is and he said it upped his speed 15 fps.... I was thinking of getting one too....


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm currently on their shooting staff. They're great! I'm putting one on my allegiance when it comes in. I also shoot the STS on my bow and the two of the together make your bow sooooo smooth! :thumbs_up


----------



## CT Bowhunter (Apr 27, 2005)

Where can you get one?????


----------



## sanka (Dec 26, 2002)

*Windstalker*

The web site is windstalkercableguard.com the Email is [email protected] Phone 706-782-9930 p.o. box 1773 Clayton, Georgia 30525 . GARY COFFEY


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*get one now*

Also a staff shooter for windstalker its a great cable guide and so much more all I can say is if you try one you will never shoot another bow with out it!!!


----------



## 3dhoyt (Jan 20, 2005)

This is one of THE best products I have put on my bow! I get rarely see any left to right shots any more. It has definately made an imporvement in my scores and accuracy!


----------



## GatorSlayer (Oct 24, 2003)

I will second everyones feelings toward the Windstalker cable guard. Amazing is the best way to describe this marvel. Instalation was very easy, and the product has performed flawlessly with the couple of hundred shots I have put through it. I too have noticed a decrease in the left and right misses. 

Another thing I like about the Windstalker is no more cable slide sticking out of the back of my bow. Everyone I know, including myself, at one time or another have slammed their hands into their cable guard. With the Windstalker that is a thing of the past. 

Lets see this product eliminates the chance of personal injury, in certain cases has increased arrow speed, decreases left and right misses and best of all it is easy to set up. 

A lot of products come and go, but I am making a prediction that the Windstalker is going to open doors to a new world of cable slide technology. Think about the law suits that companies can avoid because people will not injure themselfs on the cableslide. 

If you have not tried out the new Windstalker, at least give it a try. You will be glad you did.

Bud


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*WS Cable Guard*

Where do you order one of these and how much do they cost? Anyone had any problems with screws, nuts, etc. getting loose with this item? Nothing worse than having crap fall off your bow during a shoot.
Jbird


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Yeah.. 
how do they hold up? 
what benefits have you seen?
Price?


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

*sts and windstalker*

I am in the process of setting up a bow I bought here (recieving this week :thumbs_up ) on AT. Everything that I read adds up on paper I cant wait to see how it will perform. I ordered direct from Briggite(SPELL?) at the sts website.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Very Pleased with Mine*

Less torque, smoother draw, and quiet. As far as longevity, it is too new of a product to tell. I would hope that replacements for the cable guides would be available from WS.
Jbird


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

If anyone feels like explaining to me how this device does all these great things I would like the info. I can see how it would keep you from hitting your hand on the guide rod when letting down but why or how does it increase the bow speed and how does it reduce torque since it stills has to hold the cables to the side. It looks like you have two cable slides and two bearing points from the picture that I saw.

I don't want to cause any trouble but I am guessing that this device is patented so spill all the beans on what it is doing.


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

Inquirey minds want to know......give it up!!!


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

This is what I came up with. If I am not even close someone please correct me. I am by no way as well informed as some here. The scissor action of the windstalker acts like a hinge instead the cable being "dragged" along a parallel plane "cable gaurd". IMO less friction, and exact performance shot after shot.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

I have not had this experience with the WS. It has increased the draw weight 3# no matter how far I back it out. Draw cycle is not nearly as smooth as without. To be honest its has more draw noise than my teflon cable slide. I don't think I could draw on a deer at 10 yards or less and not have it here me.


----------



## Arrow Bucket (Nov 1, 2003)

*Arrow Bucket*

We just started carrying these at the Arrow Bucket. They will be loaded on the website soon. We have a handful left and more coming. Retail is $64.95 for the unit. 

You will be pleasantly surprised on the performance of this new product.

Mike Boyle
253-312-5546


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

jim p said:


> If anyone feels like explaining to me how this device does all these great things I would like the info. I can see how it would keep you from hitting your hand on the guide rod when letting down but why or how does it increase the bow speed and how does it reduce torque since it stills has to hold the cables to the side. It looks like you have two cable slides and two bearing points from the picture that I saw.
> 
> I don't want to cause any trouble but I am guessing that this device is patented so spill all the beans on what it is doing.


I have two Windstalkers on my Pro 40's and will replace the factory rod guides with them unless they come with the bow. The first thing you have to understand is with a compound bow, at full draw the cable(s) are seeing 80% or what every the let-off weight is in the cable(s). The limbs produce the poundage but do not store it. The cam(s) transfer this force but they also do not store it.

With the common cable guard the guide is pulled down and pushed forward by the the cables. Since the guide is at the outward end of the rod and is under maximum load there is also considerable side loading at this point or torquing which is being inhanced by the lever arm of the rod.

The one thing that may not be clear about the unit is that the arms at rest are spring loaded by a compression spring under the arms. When the arms rotate together these arms compress this spring.

As the bow is drawn and the limb force is transferred to the cables, the torque at full draw and the force that is used to pull the cable down the common guide rod is now transferred into the compression spring of the WS. Also, if you use a drop-away rest the force of the spring raising the drop-away is transferred into the WS.

When the bow is fired, the force stored in the compressed spring is released and pulles the cables forward. It works very well and does what it claims. I am not sure that it works as well on one bow as well as another or not. But, it does increase the effeciency of the bow and reduces torque.

While there are two cable guides on the top of the WS, they are mounted on a central pivot and are about half the size of the traditional cable guide. I would doubt that there is as much drag as the tradition guide because the arms are moving them forward duing the shot.


----------



## str8bowbabe (Apr 20, 2005)

*The windstalker...*

Hey guys. This is one of the best things I have come across in a long time. I have shot mine and it is amazing. I shoot an AR 31 and so does my daughter. We have about the same draw and weight. When I put mine on my bow, I shot it for about 1/2 hour then I shot my daughter's bow. OH WOW! What a difference!!! The AR doesnt have alot of hand shock to begin with but there is absolutely nothing now and I also picked up 17 fps. I have a 25" draw shooting 48 lbs so this is a great asset to my bow. I checked my cable slide on my old guard (virgin teflon supposed to be the best) and it was so tight, it was rediculous. As for any noise like chirping that GROUSE had, none here but they do suggest some type of teflon spray to help. All in all, it is a great product. We cannot keep them in stock. Put this with the STS system and you have an awesome combo.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

When I mounted my WS, I took everything off of my bow except for the STS and arrow rest. Since I know that the WS is spring loaded, I tested to see how much bow weight it would increase. It increased mines by 5#s. With that being known. I decreased the weight back to my previous weight. Next I chrono'ed my bow at the weight and increased my speed an average of 4fps. I also shot the bow with my eyes closed and concentrated on vibration and noise... Non-existant. I shoot Spiral Cams and I noticed that the draw curve was smoother and less harsh at the end of the draw cycle. I would recommened this to everyone. It is a ALL metal construction and as far as I can tell, it will be around for a long time before any replacements or maintenance needs to be done. Keep it lubed and you will NOT have any problems. Good Shooting, Wade.


----------



## carbon arrow (Jan 26, 2003)

I am on their staff and shoot one on my bishop. Before hunting season, there will be one on my Freedom hunting bow also.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*I Agree*

I think the WS is the next best thing to an X cam. All of our Barnsdales have Tri-Star or Wedel X-Cams. When I bought the Alliegiance for 3-D, I put the Windstalker on it and what a difference! Almost as torque free as the X cam.
I will never shoot another cable guard bow without a Windstalker.
Jbird


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the information about the spring. I now see where the extra speed comes from. I still don't see how it decreases torque but since I don't have one I wont disagree with those who are currently shooting it. When something works use it.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

Now that I have my bow back from Crackers w/ the WS and new strings installed. My Pro40 is shooting better than it ever has. I had to move the rest 1/8-3/16" closer to the center of the riser due to the reduced torque. Also all my rights/lefts are GONE.. I used to think it was just me... All I have to say is WOW...

I did some real shooting today for the 1st time since I got it back... I've never shot soo many x's from 20yds in my life.. oh yeah.. and this is at a blistering 314fps. So much for that fast miss bull shtuff... 

I am utterly amazed.. if you haven't tried a windstalker.. I would highly recomend it. I'll never shoot another cable guard again!!!


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

I gained 2 fps. on my Black Mamba! That's not a whole lot, but I'm hoping to see the accuracy difference! Only had it on there a couple of days so too early to tell yet!


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

*WS Rules!!!*

Gained 4 fps at the same weight with the WS on my Allegiance and quieter to boot. Talk about a win win situation.  

Also brought my centershot in big time. This was the reason I bout the WS. The original setup after paper tuning had the rest out so far that my hogg-it sight was maxed out and still shot 6 inches left at 20 yards.

Now after paper tuning the sight is back in towards the riser and I have over 3 full turns of adjustment left on the hogg-it. That's 3 out of 3. Reduced noise, increased speed and less torque. I guess that makes it a win win win situation. I can't wipe this smile off my face.


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

Finally got one installed correctly on my Edge and its a dream. left and rights are out and the bow is alot quieter. I picked up 4 fps at the same weight. Key thing to remember is don't cut it too short like mine was for my bishop.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

When you say your left right's are gone, how big of left right miss were we talking about here??? 1 inch or 2 inch or more. 

I want more info how how big of miss you had that is gone now..


----------



## REDX (May 8, 2004)

40,50 yrds with a hunting setup with 5 arrows I would consistentley get 1 or 2 left or rights out to 2 1/2 -3inches away from center. now with the same set up I am getting a 2 inch group.


----------



## deerslayr2 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Windstalker with Drop Away*

Can you use it with a drop away rest? I have a NAP 2000 that uses a cable that connects to the cable slide.


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

deerslayr2 said:


> Can you use it with a drop away rest? I have a NAP 2000 that uses a cable that connects to the cable slide.


Any drop away, but one that ties to the original cable slide, (like the NAP 2000). It needs to tie off to the down buss cable.


----------



## KBacon (Nov 13, 2003)

> When you say your left right's are gone, how big of left right miss were we talking about here??? 1 inch or 2 inch or more.
> 
> I want more info how how big of miss you had that is gone now..


Well my Pro40 had a bit of torque at the shot.. I could feel it twist to the left when I shot if my hand placement wasn't perfect. I'd get flyers to the left/right about an inch or possibly two. Now the bow just falls straight forward. Also brought my center shot in about 3/16-1/4" closer to the riser.

Also I use mine w/ a GKF TKO drop away.. w/ the cable tied to the down cable.. works very well. I don't know how you'd attach a NAP style rest.


----------



## Cityboy (Feb 27, 2003)

*Where can I buy one??*

Just curious I have a PSE Carrera witha single cam will the windstalker work on my bow and how much do they cost?? and where can I purchase one.
Thanks
Cityboy


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

Cityboy said:


> Just curious I have a PSE Carrera witha single cam will the windstalker work on my bow and how much do they cost?? and where can I purchase one.
> Thanks
> Cityboy


http://windstalkercableguard.com/dealerlocator.html


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*put one on my AR34*

I haven't shot it much yet. Only about 25 times, but my first impression is WOW, :smile:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I know of a Michigan dealer if any one is looking for Windstalkers PM me if needed.


----------



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Just installed one on my CSS Challenger 39. Was shooting 278 fps with a 418 grain arrow. Now shooting 284 fps. Haven't got outside yet, just shooting on the indoor range. So far I like what it has done. Wasn't much jump to the bow the way it was, now there is absolutely none. 

Great Product. Will have them on all my other bows now.


----------



## frydaddy (Jun 18, 2005)

*windstaker cable guard*

I have a shop in Screven GA. ( Happy Acres Store) . I put one on a 38" FORGE F2,it is already shoots good and it made it more accurate at long range. No more left and right problems do to touqe at the grip. Don't now if the speed increased, there are better ways to do that. You should try it for the inprovement in accurices alone. Good Produce


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Just got back from the Third leg of the IBO Nationals and lots of Windstalker are finding there way on to bows. It helps serious 3D shooters its going to be a help for hunters.


----------

